# استطلاع الاراء لدوره عن التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى ذات الكمرات المدفونه للمبتدأين حتى الاحتراف



## أسامه نواره (11 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نظرا لانتشار استخدام البلاطه الهوردى فى منطقة الخليج ونظرا لعدم انتشار ووجود امثله محلوله لهذه البلاطه وخصوصا البلاطه ذات الكمرات المدفونه Hidden Beam 
لذلك رأيت أن أقوم بعمل دوره عن التصميم اليدوى لهذه البلاطه مع الكمرات المدفونه وكذلك تطبيق ذلك على البرامج الانشائيه (السيف 12 والايتابس )
فى انتظار ارائكم واستفساراتكم حتى تكتمل الدوره ان شاء الله 

الجزء الأول (التصميم اليدوي)
وهذا الدرس الاول
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo2TBAuAv3Y

الدرس الثانى

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsUcBlP_Gz8

الدرس الثالث للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى
وهو عن تحميل حوائط المبانى على الاعصاب الهوردى

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vuqHMK4cXQ

الدرس الرابع للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى 
وهو عن تصميم الاعصاب وكيفية تحديد وحساب ال Solid part

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1BKQZPx75E

الدرس الخامس فى التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى Hollow Block وهو عن تصميم الكمرات المدفونه Hidden Beam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=941hlQhUECY

الدرس السادس فى التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى Hollow Block 
وهو عن تصميم الكمرات المدفونه Hidden Beam- الجزء الثانى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X815dM8_LbE&feature=youtu.be

الدرس السابع للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى 
وهو عن مثال عملى لتوزيع الاعمده على المساقط الافقيه وتزيع الكمرات المدفونه Hidden Beam
مرفق الرسومات الاتوكاد وملف الشرح 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xBDS3KZezk&feature=youtu.be

http://www.mediafire.com/download/kg92kjzw433cvbj/البلاطه+الهوردى.docx
http://www.mediafire.com/download/d46583r928riau3/arch-2.dwg
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9e9eept33jjheu6/arch.rar

الدرس الثامن من التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى 
وهو مثال عملى لكيفية حساب سمك البلاطه الهوردى وسمك الكمرات المدفونه (Hidden Beam ) وكيفية رسم الكمرات المدفونه والاعصاب الهوردى على المساقط الافقيه
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCdwtD9dsJ4&feature=youtu.be

الدرس التاسع من التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى 
وهو عن مثال عملى لكيفية حساب حساب الاحمال على الكمره (Hidden Beam) وكيفية تصميمها وتفريد حديد تسليحها وكذلك كيفية لف ودوران الاعمده من دور الى دور وحسابتها الانشائيه
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqkVAMND7C4&feature=youtu.be

الدرس العاشر والاخيرمن التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى وهو عن مثال عملى لكيفية تأثير أخطاء التنفيذ فى الحسابات الانشائيه وكيفية تفريد حديد الكمرات الهوردى(Hidden Beam) مرفق ملفات الدوره من الاتوكاد وملف الورد

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xf47I9An1Q&feature=youtu.be

http://www.mediafire.com/download/9qoqcf3bv7zceie/البلاطه+الهوردى.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kdyzahxv7wx624s/arch-3.rar

ادعو الله أن أكون وفقت فى الشرح للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى 

الجزء الثاني التصميم باستخدام برنامج السيف
الدرس الاول من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-FjKWGSwPA&feature=youtu.be
رابط اخر على ميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/d...ل+لتصميم+البلاطه+الهوردى+على+برنامج+السيف.rar

الدرس الثانى من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZVwpaBiZdQ&feature=youtu.be
رابط اخر بجوده عاليه على سيرفر ميديافاير
https://www.mediafire.com/?p46wboc99b0syw3


الدرس الثالث من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJE6WJI4PIU&feature=youtu.be
مرفق ملف الاتوكاد وملف السيف
https://www.mediafire.com/?4fj7axx7ojb2qge
or
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=112688&d=1466156218
رابط اخر على ميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1...نامج+السيف++التصدير+من+الاتوكاد+الى+السيف.rar

الدرس الرابع من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKauhgVZYw&feature=youtu.be

الدرس الخامس من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J_qzC4KT0o&feature=youtu.be
المحاضره الخامسه على ميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c...ة+مطابقة+العزوم+على+الكمر+المدفون+بالحساب.rar

الدرس السادس والاخير من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى وهى عن :-
1- كيف يمكن الاعتماد كليتا فى استخدام برنامج السيف فى تحليل الكمرات المدفونه والحصول على العزوم وقوى القص متطابقه تماما مع الحل اليدوى
2- وكيف يمكن الاعتماد كليتا فى استخدام برنامج السيف فى تصميم جميع عناصر البلاطه الهوردى من كمرات مدفونه واعصاب باستخدام الكود البريطانى لتتطايق تماما مع الحل اليدوى

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgOevb3Lgtc&feature=youtu.be

مرفق ملف الاتوكاد وملف السيف 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=112960&d=1469181352
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=112961&d=1469181352



تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (11 فبراير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 

ان شاء الله نتابع مع حضرتك


----------



## essam saleh (11 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس ان شاء الله تكون دورة مميزة كالعادة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 فبراير 2016)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## المهندس الحصري (12 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (12 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## Mahmoud.14 (12 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يزيدك علما


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 فبراير 2016)

نتابع بكل إهتمام دروسكم الشيقة وأسلوبكم البسيط وخبراتكم التي نستفيد منها جميعا

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير مهندس أسامة نوارة


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الدرس الثانى فى تصميم البلاطه الهوردى يدويا 
موضوع الدرس التعريف ببلاطه التغطيه

رابط الدرس الثانى 

​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsUcBlP_Gz8

تقبلوا تحياتى 
​


----------



## abu_nazar (13 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيكم وسعيدين جدا بهذه الدوره


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (14 فبراير 2016)

الله ينور يابشمهندس اسامه
ومتألق دائماً
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (14 فبراير 2016)

انتظرت كثيرا تلك اللحظة يا بشمهندس اسامة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.نمر عباس (14 فبراير 2016)

صديقي هل تعرف الاعصاب في ايتابس كمرات ام لا و شكرا


----------



## م.نمر عباس (14 فبراير 2016)

هل من رابط مضمون لتحميل ايتابس


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (14 فبراير 2016)

وعدت من قبل فوفيت
متابع على شوق ان شاء الله دورة موفقه


----------



## tarek elattar (15 فبراير 2016)

الله الموفق


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (17 فبراير 2016)

ان شاء الله الدرس الثالث هيكون امتى؟


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (17 فبراير 2016)

ياريت الشرح على السيف والايتابي يكون على ملف dxf وعاوز اعرف طريقه عملة لبلاطة هوردى لتمثيل الكمرات المدفونه هل تمثل كبلاطه ولا ككمرة


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (17 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير يارب يا باش مهندس ياريت الله يكرمك رجاء 
1- تسليح الكمر المدفون لانى ما بعرفش اسلحو الاضافى السفلى او العلوى 
2- فكره انو كمره مثلا عرضها 2 متر محمله على عمود 30 * x هل يصح 
3- مثال للتأكد من الدفلكشن للعصب طبقا للكود الامريكى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (19 فبراير 2016)

نشكر جزيل الشكر م اسامة نوارة على اثرائه المنتدى باروع الدروس


----------



## م.نمر عباس (19 فبراير 2016)

تحية حارة و شكرا على مجهودكم و الرجاء تزويدنا برابط مضمون لتحميل ايابس


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس الثالث للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى 
وهو عن تحميل حوائط المبانى على الاعصاب الهوردى 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vuqHMK4cXQ

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (20 فبراير 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس الثالث للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى
> وهو عن تحميل حوائط المبانى على الاعصاب الهوردى
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اسامة حلقة اكثر من رائعة واجابت على اسئلة كثيرة جدا كانت بتقابلنى اثناء التصميم 
واتمنى من حضرتك تشرحلنا نقطة زرع الاعمدة و تغيير اتجاهات الاعمدة 

ملحوظة بسيطة فى الحلقة 
انا بقالى فترة قليلة فى السعودية ولكن لم ارى حتى الان بلوكات طوب (20*20*30) كما ذكرت حضرتك 
وكل ما رايته هو (20*20*40) او (25*20*40)


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 فبراير 2016)

Eng zizo_zizo قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اسامة حلقة اكثر من رائعة واجابت على اسئلة كثيرة جدا كانت بتقابلنى اثناء التصميم
> واتمنى من حضرتك تشرحلنا نقطة زرع الاعمدة و تغيير اتجاهات الاعمدة
> 
> ملحوظة بسيطة فى الحلقة
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا بالنسبه لطوب المبانى اعتقد أنه يختلف مقاساته من مصنع لاخر وانا كنت فى المدينه المنوره كانت مقاسات الطوب 20*20*30 سم طوب الميمنى وكانت وزن الطوبه 10 كجم ولكن كان هذا منذ سنين طويله لاادرى يمكن تغيرت مقاسات الطوبه ولكنك يمكنك بسهوله الاتصال بالمصنع لمعرفة كل شئ عن الطوب او يمكنك وزن طوبه واحده لمعرفة متوسط كثافة الطوب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (20 فبراير 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا بالنسبه لطوب المبانى اعتقد أنه يختلف مقاساته من مصنع لاخر وانا كنت فى المدينه المنوره كانت مقاسات الطوب 20*20*30 سم طوب الميمنى وكانت وزن الطوبه 10 كجم ولكن كان هذا منذ سنين طويله لاادرى يمكن تغيرت مقاسات الطوبه ولكنك يمكنك بسهوله الاتصال بالمصنع لمعرفة كل شئ عن الطوب او يمكنك وزن طوبه واحده لمعرفة متوسط كثافة الطوب
> تقبل تحياتى



شكرا يا بشمهندس عالتوضيح 
طلب اخر بعد اذنك 
ممكن فى الحلقات القادمة توضحلنا وضح مواسير الصرف داخل الحوائط وبالتالى سوف تتداخل مع الكمرات


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (20 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا فعلا كنت بلاقى الاهالى فى السعودية بتقلب الهوردى لفلات من كثرة التكلفه لان التصميم مليان كمرات مدفونه وبعرض كبير وحديد كثير
ياريت plan نحلة يدوى وعلى السيف وعمل ملف dxf للسيف والايتابس ونفسى اعرف هل الكمرة المدفونه تمثل ك fram ellement ولا كshell 
وشكرا على المجهود والاسلوب الشيق الذى يحببنا فى التصميم


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (20 فبراير 2016)

الله يسعدك يارب وييسر امرك يا هندسه جزاك الله كل الخير والله 
ارجو من حضرتك التطرق لموضوع تزريع الاعمده سواء على البلاطه او على الكمره الدفونه او على كمره ساقطه
وكيفيه التاكد من الحسابات بصوره احترافيه كما عودتنا وشكرا


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (21 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم مهندس اسامة 
هل من الممكن عمل كمرة ساقطة بجوار كمرة مدفونة كما بالصورة التالية 
والكمرة الساقطة لحمل عمود مزروع


----------



## awabtaha (21 فبراير 2016)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور أخي على الجهد المبذول
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
لو تكرمت ارفق لنا الملف pdf
جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar SLam (22 فبراير 2016)

شكرا يا بلش مهندس 

لو سمحت توضح لي موضوع ارتفاع كانة العصب عن حجر الربس 5 سم


----------



## essam saleh (22 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس اسامة اولا شكرا علي الشرح الممتاز وبارك الله في علمك وصحتك
ثانيا اذا تم تنفيذ كانة الاعصاب كانة مغلقة هل يجب في هذه الحالة وضع تسليح علوي للبلاطة المصمته في حالة الحائط العمودي علي الاعصاب ؟
وبالنسبة للحائط العمودي علي الاعصاب ايضا هل يتم تسليح الشريحة اسفل الحائط مثل الفواتير بدلا من الاعتماد علي الخرسانة في الشد خصوصا ان كل الكودات بتهمل جزء الخرسانة المعرض للشد ؟


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (24 فبراير 2016)

سلام عليكم
حضرتك فى الفيديو قلت ليه عملناها (فيكسد) ثم نسيت ولم تقول الاجابه


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

​
اليكم الدرس الرابع للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى وهو عن تصميم الاعصاب وكيفية تحديد وحساب ال Solid part

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1BKQZPx75E

تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (28 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
شكرا كثيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمد السعيد على (28 فبراير 2016)

تعلموا العلم فإن تعلمه لله خشية ، وطلبه عبادة ، ودراسته تسبيح ، والبحث عنه جهاد ، وتعليمه من لايعلمه صدقة ، وبذله الى أهله قربة .
( الصحابي الجليل معاذ بن جبل رضى الله عنه )
جزاك الله كل الخير وزادكم علما وفضلا


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس الخامس فى التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى Hollow Block وهو عن تصميم الكمرات المدفونه Hidden Beam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=941hlQhUECY

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (29 فبراير 2016)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (29 فبراير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامة 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
وربنا يخليك للمهندسين حديثى التخرج الغلابة :75:


----------



## ايمن ماهر محمد (29 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم مهندس اسامة
جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما تقدمه
لي استفسار في الدرس الرابع
حضرتك في حساب اقصى عزم لقطاع العصب حطيت قيمة كثافة الخرسانة (1.5) وليس (2.5)... فهل ده مقصود او فرق وحدات ولا انا فاتني شيء ما ؟
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عمر عبدالله (1 مارس 2016)

مهندس اسامة بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود الطيبة , مارايك في سقف هوردي لاتوجد به ولاكمرة مدفونة واحدة ! لكن المسافات بين الاعمدة 6 و7 متر والكمرات الساقطة اعلى الجدران طبعا .عندما ارى مخططات المهندسين بالسعودية اجد المبنى بكامله كمرات مدفونة حتى على المحيط .. لكن عندنا هنا الكمر المدفون يوضع فقط في الصالات او الاماكن التى لاتوجد فيها الجدران .. طبعا الساقط اكثر اقتصادية لكنه اصعب في التنفيذ وغالبا اثناء التنفيذ سياتيك مهندس التكييف ويطلب منك تحويل ثلاث او اربعة كمرات ساقطة الى مدفونة او يقوم المالك بنقل او ازالة جدار فيتطلب تغيير الساقط الى مدفون وبالتالي زمن مهدر .


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس السادس فى التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى Hollow Block وهو عن تصميم الكمرات المدفونه Hidden Beam- الجزء الثانى

​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X815dM8_LbE&feature=youtu.be

تقبلوا تحياتى 

​


----------



## saleh111 (6 مارس 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس السادس فى التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى Hollow Block وهو عن تصميم الكمرات المدفونه Hidden Beam- الجزء الثانى
> 
> ​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X815dM8_LbE&feature=youtu.be
> ...


بارك الله فيك و في عملك
لدي سوال وهو fc عبارة عن كم من fcu


----------



## parasismic (7 مارس 2016)

ممتاز أستاذ أسامة، دروس تصميمية قيمة ودورة علمية رائعة. بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (12 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس 
واتمنى ان يكون المثال فيه تزريع اعمدة او تغيير اتجاهتها 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## zeeko (14 مارس 2016)

رائع بانتظار المزيد على أحر من الجمر بارك الله في وقتك


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (26 مارس 2016)

بالعادة أنا ما بكتب تعليقات ولكن جمال الدروس أضطرني أكتب تعليق

فعلا اسستفدت ولدرجة بسمعها حتى بالاستراحة بالشغل
جزاك الله خير
قمت بتنزيل أي ملف يحمل اسمك بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudfoad19 (26 مارس 2016)

اللهم جازه عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## هشام الموجى (27 مارس 2016)

نتمنى من حضرتك شرح مثال تطبيقى بأرقام عن تصميم البلاطة الهوردى بدون كمرات مدفونة فقط drop panel الى حضرتك نوهت عليها فى اخر المحاضرة السابقة


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (31 مارس 2016)

عاوزين plan لفلة مساحتها كبيرة علشان نعمل عليها الشغل الهوردى وعمل ملف dxf


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (31 مارس 2016)

هشام الموجى قال:


> نتمنى من حضرتك شرح مثال تطبيقى بأرقام عن تصميم البلاطة الهوردى بدون كمرات مدفونة فقط drop panel الى حضرتك نوهت عليها فى اخر المحاضرة السابقة



سلام عليكم 
لية بدون كمرات مدفونة بالرغم ان الاصل هو وجود الكمرات المدفونة وإلا كنا عملناها سوليد سلاب لو هنعمل الكمرات الداخلية كمر ساقط


----------



## Hazim Gad (1 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## الاشعاع (4 أبريل 2016)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وانشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس السابع للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى وهو عن مثال عملى لتوزيع الاعمده على المساقط الافقيه وتزيع الكمرات المدفونه Hidden Beam 
مرفق الرسومات الاتوكاد وملف الشرح 

http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D9%84%D8%A7%D…
http://www.mediafire.com/download/d46583r928riau3/arch-2.dwghttp://www.mediafire.com/download/9e9eept33jjheu6/arch.rar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xBDS3KZezk&feature=youtu.be
تقبلوى تحياتى ​


----------



## ايمن ماهر محمد (4 أبريل 2016)

تسلم ايدك يا مهندس
الله يجازيك خير


----------



## TE5A (6 أبريل 2016)

بشمهندس أسامة نوارة الرجل الذي جعله الله سببا في ان يعلمني انا وكثير من زملائي الدقة والنظر لكل كبيرة و صغيرة في برامج التصميم وليس مجرد ملئ خانات 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2016)

مهندس اسامة نوارة ...
موضوع رائع رائع رائع 
وشرح متميز ....
خبرة وعلم واسلوب سلس وجميل في الشرح ...
بارك الله فيك م اسامة فأنت مهندس مبدع ...

تحياتي وشكري لصديق واستاذ اعتز دوما بصداقته ..


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (8 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر الموصول لصاحبه


----------



## hoiymn (21 أبريل 2016)

لا يزال الجميع بانتظار استكمال هذه الدوره المتميزه ..
ولذى يرجى اعادة ثبيتها ..مع قبول تحياتي.


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (21 أبريل 2016)

لماذا الغى التثبيت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قد يكون المهندس مشغول فلا يستطيع ان يرفع على فترات قريبة باقى الدروس


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أبريل 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مهندس اسامة نوارة ...
> موضوع رائع رائع رائع
> وشرح متميز ....
> خبرة وعلم واسلوب سلس وجميل في الشرح ...
> ...


أشكرك م مشيل على زوقك الرفيع 
هذا من بعض ما عندكم 
فأنت الاكثر خبره وسهوله فى الشرح والعلم 
تحياتى لك


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أبريل 2016)

hoiymn قال:


> لا يزال الجميع بانتظار استكمال هذه الدوره المتميزه ..
> ولذى يرجى اعادة ثبيتها ..مع قبول تحياتي.





mohamed2010_eps قال:


> لماذا الغى التثبيت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> قد يكون المهندس مشغول فلا يستطيع ان يرفع على فترات قريبة باقى الدروس


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالفعل كنت مشغول الفتره الماضيه 
وجارى تسجيل باقى الدوره 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## abu_nazar (22 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا الغالي على هذا الشرح المستفيض ونرجو ان يستمر هذا العطاء وخاصة في موضوع الزلازل والرياح بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس الثامن من التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى وهو مثال عملى لكيفية حساب سمك البلاطه الهوردى وسمك الكمرات المدفونه (Hidden Beam ) وكيفية رسم الكمرات المدفونه والاعصاب الهوردى على المساقط الافقيه 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCdwtD9dsJ4&feature=youtu.be

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## محمداحمد5 (23 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hazim Gad (23 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب ​


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (24 أبريل 2016)

لماذا تم الغاء التثبيت ؟


----------



## engpipo (24 أبريل 2016)

برجاء اعادة تثبيت الموضوع لسهولة الوصول الية ولعدم اكتمالة
موضوع مفيد جدا انا بتابعة دايما
ونقدر انشغال م اسامة


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس التاسع من التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى وهو عن مثال عملى لكيفية حساب حساب الاحمال على الكمره (Hidden Beam) وكيفية تصميمها وتفريد حديد تسليحها وكذلك كيفية لف ودوران الاعمده من دور الى دور وحسابتها الانشائيه

​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqkVAMND7C4&feature=youtu.be

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## Hazim Gad (30 أبريل 2016)

[SIZE=5 قال:


> أسامه نواره[/SIZE];3445470]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس التاسع من التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى وهو عن مثال عملى لكيفية حساب حساب الاحمال على الكمره (Hidden Beam) وكيفية تصميمها وتفريد حديد تسليحها وكذلك كيفية لف ودوران الاعمده من دور الى دور وحسابتها الانشائيه
> 
> ​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqkVAMND7C4&feature=youtu.be
> ...



ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك على هذا العمل الطيب
لا اجد فى صدرى كلمات اشكر بيها حضرتك على هذا العطاء سوى الدعاء _بظهر الغيب._


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (2 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ملاحظة هامة
عند حساب احمال الحوائط فى درس 8 تم حسابها بدون تصعيد الاحمال وتم استخدامها فى درس 9 ولم يتم تصعيدها ثم عند عمل combination لم يتم ضرب احمال الحوائط فى 1.4 ارجو من حضرتك الرد على هذة الملاحظة ممكن اكون مش واخد بالى وشكرا لك على مجهودك وتطوعك​


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (3 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو الافادة ان كنت على خطأ حتى اصححه عندى لانى بحل المثال عندى


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 مايو 2016)

mohamed2010_eps قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ملاحظة هامة
> عند حساب احمال الحوائط فى درس 8 تم حسابها بدون تصعيد الاحمال وتم استخدامها فى درس 9 ولم يتم تصعيدها ثم عند عمل combination لم يتم ضرب احمال الحوائط فى 1.4 ارجو من حضرتك الرد على هذة الملاحظة ممكن اكون مش واخد بالى وشكرا لك على مجهودك وتطوعك​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أحييك م محمد على هذه الملاحظه والمتابعه وبالفعل كان يجب تصعيد أحمال حوائط المبانى والتى تم حسابها فى الدرس الثامن على أساس أنها حمل تشغيلى (Working)وتم التعامل مع الحمل فى الدرس التاسع على أنه حمل مصعد(Ultimate) وهذا بالقطع خطأ 
وعليه يجب اعادة التصميم والحسابات الانشائيه لان النتائج المترتبه على ذلك خطأ 
سوف أوضح ذلك فى الدرس العاشر ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (4 مايو 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> أحييك م محمد على هذه الملاحظه والمتابعه وبالفعل كان يجب تصعيد أحمال حوائط المبانى والتى تم حسابها فى الدرس الثامن على أساس أنها حمل تشغيلى (Working)وتم التعامل مع الحمل فى الدرس التاسع على أنه حمل مصعد(Ultimate) وهذا بالقطع خطأ
> وعليه يجب اعادة التصميم والحسابات الانشائيه لان النتائج المترتبه على ذلك خطأ
> سوف أوضح ذلك فى الدرس العاشر ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لحضرتك على التوضيح والافاده
وارجو من حضرتك بعد ما ننتهى من التصميم اليدوى الشاق لانة بياخد وقت طويل ومش معقولة هنعمل ده كلة فى كل الكمرات وسوق العمل يتطلب السرعة والانجاز
ان نعمل ملف dxf لنفس المثال لإدخالة على برنامج السيف لانى محتار هل يتم ادخال الكمرة fram element ولا تدخل ك shell elllement
والاعصاب كذلك وبلاطة التغطية ,,,,,والخ 
ولك جزيل الشكر استاذنا الغالى


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (5 مايو 2016)

طلب رائع ... أنا أؤيد mohamed2010_eps


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (9 مايو 2016)

شكرا لإعادة التثبيت


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (9 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى انتظار الدرس العاشر،،،، لعل المانع خيراً


----------



## taher2011 (13 مايو 2016)

بعد اذن استاذي المهندس اسامة نوارة
بمراجعة الفيديو رقم 9 الخاص بتصميم الكمرات المدفونة الهوردي - قمت بعمل ملف اكسيل متواضع محاكاة لشرح استاذنا الفاضل - امل ان اكون قد وفقت فى تصميمه - وفى حالة وجود اي ملاحظات امل افادتي بها لتصحيحها وتطوير الملف - الملف سوف اضعه على الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدي الهندسة المدنية


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اليكم الدرس العاشر والاخيرمن التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى وهو عن مثال عملى لكيفية تأثير أخطاء التنفيذ فى الحسابات الانشائيه وكيفية تفريد حديد الكمرات الهوردى(Hidden Beam) مرفق ملفات الدوره من الاتوكاد وملف الورد 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xf47I9An1Q&feature=youtu.be



​http://www.mediafire.com/download/9qoqcf3bv7zceie/البلاطه+الهوردى.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/download/kdyzahxv7wx624s/arch-3.rar

ادعو الله أن أكون وفقت فى الشرح للتصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 مايو 2016)

تمت اضافة المحاضرة العاشرة والاخيرة 
ولا يسعنا في ختام هذه الدورة المتميزة الا ان نقول شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا باشمهندس أسامة ونتمنى ان نلقاكم في دورات اخرى ننهل فيها من علمكم ..ربنا يبارك فيكم وفي ذرياتكم ويبارك لكم في وقتكم ويجزيكم كل خير


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (14 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك على المجهود العظيم
اود ان اذكر حضرتك ان من الدورة ان نصمم نفس المبنى على السيف والايتابس وانا كنت منتظر ذلك حسب ما حضرتك ذكرت ذلك فى عنوان هذه الدورة
(لذلك رأيت أن أقوم بعمل دوره عن التصميم اليدوى لهذه البلاطه مع الكمرات المدفونه وكذلك تطبيق ذلك على البرامج الانشائيه (السيف 12 والايتابس ))
ممكن حضرتك تقصد انتهاء التصميم اليدوى وليس كل الدورة
ارجو ان يكون ذلك ما تقصد وليس انتهاء الدورة كلها لانى اود ان نقارن النتائج على السيف بالحل اليدوى
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (14 مايو 2016)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> تمت اضافة المحاضرة العاشرة والاخيرة
> ولا يسعنا في ختام هذه الدورة المتميزة الا ان نقول شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا باشمهندس أسامة ونتمنى ان نلقاكم في دورات اخرى ننهل فيها من علمكم ..ربنا يبارك فيكم وفي ذرياتكم ويبارك لكم في وقتكم ويجزيكم كل خير


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن حضرتك تقصد التصميم اليدوى فقط وليس كل الدورة بل اظن ان الدورة مستمرة ان شاء الله لادخال المبنى على برنامج السيف والايتابس


----------



## zeeko (17 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم مهندس أسامة و السادة الحاضرين.

بارك الله فيكم ف هذا المجهود و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم.

لدي سؤال عارض. هل يسمح الكود المصري بتصمم الاعمدة فقط للقوى المحورية. و بالتالي يسهل ذلك تصميم الاعمدة يدويا ايضا ؟ أم يجب تصميمها بوجود العزوم المنتقلة من البلاطة ؟


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (19 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لى طلب من مهندسنا الغالى اسامه
وهو استكمال الدورة لإدخال المبنى على السيف لان فى مشاكل كثيرة فى تصميم الهوردى على البرامج , وهناك فيديوهات مختلفة ولا نعرف ايها اصح فنود من حضرتك ان تستكمل الدورة كما كنت تنوى فى البداية كما اشرت لذلك فى عنوان الدورة ولا تكتفى بالحل اليدوى مشكورا على جهدك 
معلش انا كنت متابع للدورة ومش عاوزها تقف لحد كده واعلم ان حضرتك مشغول بس لو كل اسبوع محاضرة واحده يبقى كتر خيرك 
ارجو الإفاده عن هذا الامر ولك جزيل الشكر

(لذلك رأيت أن أقوم بعمل دوره عن التصميم اليدوى لهذه البلاطه مع الكمرات المدفونه *وكذلك تطبيق ذلك على البرامج الانشائيه (السيف 12 والايتابس ))*


----------



## taher2011 (19 مايو 2016)

*تغيير اتجاه العمود من دور الى اخر وتأثيرة على الكمرات الهوردي*

الاخ المهندس الفاضل اسامة نوارة
كان فى احد المحاضرات واعتقد التاسعة فى نهايتها كنت بتتكلم فى موضوع لايقل اهمية عن تصميم الكمرات الهوردي - الا وهو لف الاعمدة حول مركزها من دور الى اخر وكذلك لف العمود من جهة واحدة فقط يعني يكون شكل الاختلاف من دور الى اخر على شكل حرف l - أمل تكملة شرح هذا الموضوع وتأثيرة على الكمرات المدفونة حيث ان حضرتك لم تكمل الكلام فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ممدوح مرقس (28 مايو 2016)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس الاول من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-FjKWGSwPA&feature=youtu.be

​تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (8 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل عام وانت بخير مهندسنا العزيز
كنت متاكد ان حضرتك هتكمل الدورة السابقة للتصميم اليدوى لتتم الفائده
بارك الله فيك وبدعى لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وان شاء الله نستمتع بالدروس الجديدة مع حضرتك


----------



## almass (8 يونيو 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس الاول من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-FjKWGSwPA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ​تقبلوا تحياتى



رابط اخر على ميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/d...ل+لتصميم+البلاطه+الهوردى+على+برنامج+السيف.rar

خالص الشكر والتقدير للمهندس/اسامه نواره


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (12 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى اشد الشوق للدروس القادمة ان شاء الله لعل المانع خيراً 
ونقدر انشغالك والصيام وان شاء الله خير


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس الثانى من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZVwpaBiZdQ&feature=youtu.be



تقبلوا تحياتى​

​


----------



## almass (13 يونيو 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس الثانى من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZVwpaBiZdQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...



رابط اخر بجوده عاليه على سيرفر ميديافاير
https://www.mediafire.com/?p46wboc99b0syw3


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (13 يونيو 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس الثانى من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZVwpaBiZdQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف تحية وشكر وجارى دراسة الملف


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (13 يونيو 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس الثانى من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZVwpaBiZdQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خير استمعت للدرس 
الحمد لله استفدت منه كثيرا 
وكتر خيرك كنت بتسجله فى وقت ضيق جدا بين المغرب والعشاء بارك الله فى وقتك


----------



## ايه العدوى (14 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
​اليكم الدرس الثالث من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJE6WJI4PIU&feature=youtu.be


مرفق ملف الاتوكاد وملف السيف 
https://www.mediafire.com/?4fj7axx7ojb2qge
​تقبلوا تحياتى

​


----------



## almass (17 يونيو 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ​اليكم الدرس الثالث من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
> ​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJE6WJI4PIU&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...


 رابط اخر على سيرفر محبوب الجماهير ميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1...نامج_السيف__التصدير_من_الاتوكاد_الى_السيف.rar

خالص الشكر والتقدير لأستاذنا القدير المهندس/اسامه نواره


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (25 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فى انتظار الدرس الرابع ان شاء الله
لى ملاحظة بسيطة حبيت استفسر عليها
فى ملف dxf المرفق نجد الحوائط متقاطعة داخل العمود بخلاف ما حضرتك ذكرت ان الحوائط تقف عند وش العمود 
وملف السيف بعض الكمرات الساقطة لم ترسم
ارجو الافاده عن تلك الملاحظة
وربنا يبارك لك ويجازيك خيرا


----------



## aabdelwahb (25 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ياهندسة
جزاك الله خيرا
ربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك

عندي مشكله ف الاعمدة الملفوفه ف الادوار المتكررة


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
​اليكم الدرس الرابع من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKauhgVZYw&feature=youtu.be

تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## almass (29 يونيو 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ​اليكم الدرس الرابع من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
> ​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKauhgVZYw&feature=youtu.be
> 
> تقبلوا تحياتى​



رابط المحاضرة الرابعه -جوده عاليه-ميديافاير

http://www.mediafire.com/download/j...ج+السيف++كيفية+حساب+سهم+الهبوط+Deflection.rar


----------



## Abubakr Marouf (29 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 

التحية للمهندس الجميل اسامة نوارة , ولبقية المهندسين المحترمين

اولا انا صممت السلم الحلزوني علي برنامج الساب , اخذت الريأكشن من اعلى السلم واضفته على البلاطة في برنامج السيف ( السقف عبارة عن بلاطة فلات اسلاب سمك 25 سم ) بعد عمل كمرة خيالية ( None ) , برغم اضافة الحمل على الاسلاب لا توجد اي زيادة في المومنت في مكان الكمرة ( None)

فما رأي المهندسين الكبار في هذا ؟


----------



## aabdelwahb (4 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خير يابشمهندس


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 يوليو 2016)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس الخامس من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى

​*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J_qzC4KT0o&feature=youtu.be_
تقبلوا تحياتى_​


----------



## tarek elattar (6 يوليو 2016)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## almass (6 يوليو 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> _*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس الخامس من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى
> 
> ​*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J_qzC4KT0o&feature=youtu.be_
> تقبلوا تحياتى_​


 المحاضره الخامسه على ميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c...ة+مطابقة+العزوم+على+الكمر+المدفون+بالحساب.rar

خالص التحايا


----------



## aabdelwahb (8 يوليو 2016)

ماشاء الله عليك ياهندسه 
ربنا يجزيك خير
ف انتظار باقي الدروس


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اليكم الدرس السادس والاخير من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى وهى عن :-
1- كيف يمكن الاعتماد كليتا فى استخدام برنامج السيف فى تحليل الكمرات المدفونه والحصول على العزوم وقوى القص متطابقه تماما مع الحل اليدوى
2- وكيف يمكن الاعتماد كليتا فى استخدام برنامج السيف فى تصميم جميع عناصر البلاطه الهوردى من كمرات مدفونه واعصاب باستخدام الكود البريطانى لتتطايق تماما مع الحل اليدوى 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgOevb3Lgtc&feature=youtu.be

مرفق ملف الاتوكاد وملف السيف 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## Eng zizo_zizo (23 يوليو 2016)

10000000000000000000 شكر على المجهود الكبير يا بشمهندس اسامة


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (24 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من فضله واعانك على فعل الخير ونفع بك


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (24 يوليو 2016)

ممنون لحظرتك بش مهندس اسامه ولك مني كل الاحترام التقدير .


----------



## alaa830 (26 يوليو 2016)

شكرا استاذ على المجهود الكبير لدينا استفسار نتمنى افادتنا به(هل الاحمال المنقولة الي الجائز المدفون من بلاطة مستمرة مختلفة البحر علي يمين ويسار الجائز عند عمل تحرير للعزوم لحواف البلاطة وجعلها simple support تشابه الاحمال المنقولة كرد فعل للاعصاب علي الكمرة المدفونة في الحل اليدوي) مع الشكر الكبير لك استاذنا


----------



## zeeko (4 أغسطس 2016)

أعجز عن شكرك. لك دعوة أرجوا من الله قبولها


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (4 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hema81 (6 أغسطس 2016)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا اتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لاستاذنا الفاضل م/اسامة نوارة على هذة الدورة القيمة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتة وزاده الله من علمه ونفع به.
مرفق ملف pdf يحتوى على تلخيص لما جاء بدورة تصميم البلاطة الهوردى على برنامج السيف والذى يمكن الاستعانة به لتطبيق الطريقة التى ذكرها م/ اسامة بالدورة وادعو الله أن ينتفع به اخواننا المهندسين 
تجدون الملف على الرابط التالى:
http://www.4shared.com/office/1P4pHIF-ba/_____.html 
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 أغسطس 2016)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا اتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لاستاذنا الفاضل م/اسامة نوارة على هذة الدورة القيمة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتة وزاده الله من علمه ونفع به.
> مرفق ملف pdf يحتوى على تلخيص لما جاء بدورة تصميم البلاطة الهوردى على برنامج السيف والذى يمكن الاستعانة به لتطبيق الطريقة التى ذكرها م/ اسامة بالدورة وادعو الله أن ينتفع به اخواننا المهندسين
> تجدون الملف على الرابط التالى:
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كالعاده دائما متألق م ابراهيم 
ملف مختصر ومفيد للدوره كامله 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## abu_nazar (8 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا واستاذنا الغالي م اسامة على هذا الجهد الكبير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## quty (8 أغسطس 2016)

ممكن الرفع علي موقع اخر لعدم التمكن من التنزيل من الفورشير


----------



## hema81 (9 أغسطس 2016)

quty قال:


> ممكن الرفع علي موقع اخر لعدم التمكن من التنزيل من الفورشير


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق الملف على موقع أخر للتحميل 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gf3wy8ckxudvfxk/تصميم_البلاطة_الهوردى_على_برنامج_ال
%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%81.pdf


----------



## quty (9 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس/ ابراهيم والشكر الجزيل ايضا للمهندس /اسامه نوارة


----------



## hanna fawzy (10 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## محمدهيبه (10 أغسطس 2016)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mhdmans (11 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا جدا يا دكتور على المعلومات الرائعه وربنا يجازيك كل خير

استفسار يا دكتور أسامه .. حضرتك شرحت الترخيم للبلاطه الهوردي وذكرت انك هتصمم الأعمده وتضع قطاعتها النهائية وتفعل الستفنيس للحصول على قيم الترخيم النتجة عن اللونج تيرم دفليكشن بس مطبقتش كده فارجو التاكيد هل يتم حساب الترخيم من المودل بعد تعديل الاعمده ووضع الاستفنيس ولا من المودل قبل تعديل الاعمده.

في انتظار دورة الوافل سلاب مع دروب بانل


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أغسطس 2016)

mhdmans قال:


> شكرا جدا يا دكتور على المعلومات الرائعه وربنا يجازيك كل خير
> 
> استفسار يا دكتور أسامه .. حضرتك شرحت الترخيم للبلاطه الهوردي وذكرت انك هتصمم الأعمده وتضع قطاعتها النهائية وتفعل الستفنيس للحصول على قيم الترخيم النتجة عن اللونج تيرم دفليكشن بس مطبقتش كده فارجو التاكيد هل يتم حساب الترخيم من المودل بعد تعديل الاعمده ووضع الاستفنيس ولا من المودل قبل تعديل الاعمده.
> 
> في انتظار دورة الوافل سلاب مع دروب بانل


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا السؤال سؤلت فيه أكثر من مره لذلك أقول 
الدوره كانت بخصوص التصميم اليدوى للبلاطه الهوردى وكيفية تطبيق تحليلها وتصميمها على برنامج السيف لذلك كان التركيز كله منصب على هذا الموضوع سواء التحليل والتصميم يدوى أوعلى برنامج السيف 
لذلك عندما تقوم بعمل تصميم متكامل لمبنى لابد من اتباع الخطوات التاليه :-
1- بعد وضع اماكن الاعمده نقوم بتصميم قطاعات وتسليح الكمرات الهوردى كما جاء بالدوره
2- يتم تصميم قطاعات الاعمده على الاحمال الرأسيه لعدد الادوار المطلوبه للمبنى 
3- يتم تعديل قطاعات الاعمده الى القطاعات الفعليه فى ملف السيف بدلا من قطاعات الاعمده الثابته والصغيره جدا التى تم استعمالها عند تحليل وتصميم الكمرات المدفونه
4- يتم التحقق من سهم الهبوط بنوعيه (الترخيم)
5- ادخال المبنى على برنامج الايتابس للتحقق من تحمل المبنى للاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمدهيبه (13 أغسطس 2016)

مهندس / اسامه نواره 
عندي مشكله 
انا طبقة الطريقة اللي حضرتك شرحتها بس بيطلعلي جزء في بعض البلاطات الهوردي الدفلكشن عالي جدا جدا ومش عارف ايه سبب المشكله 
دي


----------



## ممحمد الخفاجي (20 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله بجهودكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ..واذا كان لديكم محاضرات تصميم يدوي للمقاطع الانشائيه فاني اكون شاكرا لكم ..مع خالص تحياتي لك وللاستاذ اسمة نوارة


----------



## almass (21 أغسطس 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اليكم الدرس السادس والاخير من تصميم البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف تجدونها على الرابط التالى وهى عن :-
> 1- كيف يمكن الاعتماد كليتا فى استخدام برنامج السيف فى تحليل الكمرات المدفونه والحصول على العزوم وقوى القص متطابقه تماما مع الحل اليدوى
> 2- وكيف يمكن الاعتماد كليتا فى استخدام برنامج السيف فى تصميم جميع عناصر البلاطه الهوردى من كمرات مدفونه واعصاب باستخدام الكود البريطانى لتتطايق تماما مع الحل اليدوى
> ...



رابط اخر ميديافاير @*خالد الأزهري*
http://www.mediafire.com/download/y...يف+++تطابق+الحل+اليدوى+مع+التصميم+ببرنامج.rar


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (31 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله كل خير أستاذنا مهندس أسامة 
أشكرك على هذه المحاضرات القيمة وأحرص على متابعتك باستمرار 
نسأل الله أن يرزقك الله من واسع علمه​


----------



## moh_alsharif (1 سبتمبر 2016)

اشكرك م اسامة على لشرح الرائع ولكن يليت توضح التعديلات الواجب عملها للكوابيل حتى تتطابق معالحل اليدوي.
مرفق مثال


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 سبتمبر 2016)

moh_alsharif قال:


> اشكرك م اسامة على لشرح الرائع ولكن يليت توضح التعديلات الواجب عملها للكوابيل حتى تتطابق معالحل اليدوي.
> مرفق مثالمشاهدة المرفق 113296


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا كمهندس تصميم أحاول أن استخدم البرامج الانشائيه فى حل المنشأ ال Statically indeterminate والذى يكون فيه بعض الصعوبه فى الحل اليدوى والذى يستغرق ويأخذ الكثير من الوقت والجهد اذا ماتم حله يدويا 
ولكن اذا كان السقفStatically determinate مثل المثال المرفق فمن الاحسن والاسهل حله يدويا لان ذلك هو اساس المهندس المصمم هو الاعتماد على الحل اليدوى 
لان كل التحايلات التى تم عملها فى برنامج السيف لحل الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه عليه لتطابق الحل اليدوى هذا يعتبر من وجهت نظرى الشخصيه قصور فى البرنامج
لذلك الافضل حل منشأك يدويا ولا حاجه الى برنامج السيف طالما المنشأ Statically determinate
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## m.rabie (22 سبتمبر 2016)

3 سنوات تقريبا بتفرج على تحليل انشائي عمره ماحد قال ليه shear constant اقرب للصفر 
ولكن سؤال لو تفضلت مضطر اعيد طرحه ليه البلاطات المدفونة حضرتك خليتها بلاطة بدال Fram ؟
وبرغم ان سيادتك عملتها بلاطة ازاي ممكن اقدر احسب الشير عليها واحط كانات ؟

اخر حاجة بالنسبة لنسب المشاهدة 
ياسيدي الفاضل سامحنا سامحنا ، النت في مصر حضرتك عارف احنا بنفَضَل نحملها فزمن المشاهدة على اليوتيوب لكل واحد فينا لا يتعدى دقيقة ، بينما لما كنت في السعودية ماكنتش بحمل بكتفي بوضعها في Bookmark وبراجعها واتفرج عليها Online في أي وقت.

مرة تانية اشكرك انك احترمت عقلية المشاهد ( المهندس ) في اغلب القيم اللي وضعت في البرنامج خاصة shear constant ولم تتجاهل ذكر السبب كباقي الاخوة المهندسين في أغلب الدورات التي رأيتها 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m.rabie (22 سبتمبر 2016)

اقصد [FONT=&quot]Torsional constant[/FONT]​


----------



## anass81 (24 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن هذا الموضوع المميز للاستاذ اسامة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

